# Age range allowed out increased - 15 to 65



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/1347149/duterte-cabinet-approves-easing-quarantine-age-restrictions-palace

https://www.facebook.com/pcoogov/videos/356261935724121/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

That's good news, my son keeps asking me what the city looks like now, he has been very patient but it's time for him to get out and go with us shopping or to restaurant, it's been no fun leaving him at the house.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Prior to this announcement, the malls in my area were not allowing below 20 in and 60 & over needed a Brgy & City Health Certificate. My wife called one of the malls in our area and they said it's now 15 to 65 can enter, 66 & older need Brgy & City Health Certificate. Amazing how fast they updated the change, likely because it will quickly result in more customers & revenue.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> Prior to this announcement, the malls in my area were not allowing below 20 in and 60 & over needed a Brgy & City Health Certificate. My wife called one of the malls in our area and they said it's now 15 to 65 can enter, 66 & older need Brgy & City Health Certificate. Amazing how fast they updated the change, likely because it will quickly result in more customers & revenue.


Great info Joe as always, let's hope all Provinces and Barangays follow the national rules/law.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I have yet to be checked at any place here in Iloilo. Must depend on location as to how much enforcement is done.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> I have yet to be checked at any place here in Iloilo. Must depend on location as to how much enforcement is done.
> 
> Fred


It really seems like it's easing up, we still have to wear our mask and inside stores the additional face shield but now I see some people will take the shield off in the stores.

The news last night, I think the press representative of the current Administration mentioned that they have to open up things because the economy has got to survive and people need to work, eat. With that said wow... we have so many Covid now in our municipality, many have died but they had serious health concerns prior to Covid.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Just in time, lol

I have less than 40 days left under the higher limit.

However until last Monday I was never asked by any official for my quarantine pass, I went into Cebu City and was asked twice.

Never asked for any back up ID so they never checked age. I can pass for mid 50's so with the higher limit i doubt of any local will ask for proof of age. I can always claim essential travel, my bank only has branches in Cebu City or I can claim medicine not available in Moqlbo0al if I want to go to a Mall there.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

IATF Resolution 79

https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2020/10oct/20201015-IATF-Resolution-79-RRD.pdf


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

We have been fortunate here in Bohol...The Provincial Governor set the age limits outside of the National recommendations from the very beginning of the COVID outbreak! We have been allowed out without any restrictions between the ages of 18 and 65 since April...

Now there are no age restrictions here any more...anyone can go out at anytime. They even removed the curfew, (5am to 9pm)...many businesses here are open until 10pm now...

In the first week, I was asked a few times for a quarantine pass but after that...NO ONE asks for a pass or an ID anywhere...even at the local businesses with the contact tracing forms, NO ONE is filling them out any more...people just walk right in as it there are no restrictions at all...


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey_Joe said:


> https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/1347149/duterte-cabinet-approves-easing-quarantine-age-restrictions-palace
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pcoogov/videos/356261935724121/


Eperts (not philippine) now say locking down is bad. We basically have to live with it for now but practice good safety guidelines and protocols. I don't see the Philippines ever not having lockdowns. When the US wasn't in total lockdown they never restricted the elderly from going out like they do in the PH. They panic to easily.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

If you can believe the published stats, the Philippines is doing very well co0nsidering the poverty, crowed living conditions in multi generational households etc.

Death rate per capita here is about 1/6 that of Canada for example. Less than 1/10 that of the USA.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> If you can believe the published stats, the Philippines is doing very well co0nsidering the poverty, crowed living conditions in multi generational households etc.
> 
> Death rate per capita here is about 1/6 that of Canada for example. Less than 1/10 that of the USA.


That's true the statistics don't lie and the money comes in is from OFW's and those with family here sending remittances. 

One member mentioned that he felt the Philippines couldn't live without tourism and it appears so far that the Philippines can live without tourists.

The Philippines with 106 million people and 6,600 deaths the US has 328 million citizens and we don't know how many illegal aliens but estimates are around 26 million with a Covid death tally at 221,000.


----------

